# The 7th Annual Vintage Bicycle Concours at LeMay



## RMS37 (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is the Announcement Illustration for the 2012 Vintage Bicycle Concours at LeMay to get things rolling for this year’s event. The Illustration depicts (with some license) The "Red Bike", a proposed design by Viktor Schreckengost for Murray Ohio








As noted, we are featuring Murray-Ohio bicycles this year which showcase the design work of Victor Schreckengost, the renowned artist and industrial designer.

Schreckengost’s work for Murray-Ohio from 1938 through the 1960’s included many of most popular and sought after bicycles in our hobby today; from the 1939 Mercury Pacemaker featured at the 1939 New York World’s Fair, to the J.C. Higgins Colorflows and Western Flyer X-53s of the 1950’s, and on to the striking middleweight and muscle bikes of the 1960’s.

His designs embodied a unique dynamism that expanded the art of bicycle design and resulted in the production of models that captured the eye and imagination of the customers of the day, (both children _and_ their parents) and that helped build Murray-Ohio’s manufacturing empire throughout the 40’s-60’s (and that helps feed the eBay coffers today!)

As always, along with examples of our featured make, we welcome all models, brands and years of classic American bicycles to the event.
For more general information about this year’s event you can post here or contact us at our email address at seattleoldbikeswap@gmail.com
 
I will also be posting more information about the event here in the upcoming weeks.




Lastly, after much deliberation, Ron Summer and I have decided to conclude the Concours at LeMay with this, its seventh annual production. There are many reasons behind our decision, some are personal and others are based on both having achieved many of the goals we set out to accomplish seven years ago, and the realization that other goals are either unattainable or not sustainable within the parameters of this event.

While there will not be an eighth annual Vintage Bicycle Concours at LeMay, Ron and I are discussing a number of possibilities for a new Pacific NW vintage bicycle event to follow and build on the successes of the LeMay event and continue the Pacific Northwest tradition for bringing out vintage bicycles for the enjoyment of their owners and the public. 

So here’s to hoping for a sunny August 25[SUP]th[/SUP], a good showing in memory of Mr. Schreckengost, and positive thoughts for future vintage bicycle events everywhere.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 30, 2012)

Outstanding promotional poster as always Phil...would love to get a single poster collage of years 1-7 if the images are still available and it's feasible.

To my knowledge, the Lemay Concours is the premier judged event on the other side of the river and I encourage everyone to attend the final installment.
I hope that there are others that pick up the torch in following years, as I've always wanted to take a trip to the Pacific Northwest and a show of this caliber would be the spark to just do it.

Chris


----------



## fatbike (Jul 30, 2012)

Great job on the posters as always Phil, amazing work! Sad to hear about the Lemay show, an excellent showing it is with quite an offereing of rare bicycles each and everytime I have attented. Phil and Ron you have done an excellent job over the years making the Lemay event happen, thank you from me and from all who enjoyed them. I would love to see many make it this year for the last big bang. 

I would love to see another NW show of this degree but it should be seperate from all the distractions of a Lemay monstrosity of every kindof  collection on two and four wheels has to offer plus the additional property which I have yet to roam, just completely overwhelming for me. I would find my self just sitting in the middle of the small bike show in comparrison of lemay in the grass just enjoying my little world of bicycles. Neat to wander around but a lot to see.

I think a show of bicycles and a theme as always but combined with a swap meet would be quite in event to have. Only bicycles and keep it simple. 


Derek


----------



## Stony (Aug 1, 2012)

> Here is the Announcement Illustration for the 2012 Vintage Bicycle Concours at LeMay to get things rolling for this year’s event.




Is this at the old Maramount Military Academy museum?

Thank you
Stony


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 9, 2012)

Stony said:


> Is this at the old Maramount Military Academy museum?
> 
> Thank you
> Stony




  Yes, it is held at the old Military  Academy which, along with the family’s private home, has housed the 2000-plus strong LeMay Automobile Collection for years. Both of those sites are part of the open house and double-decker buses haul attendees between the two sites.


  Now that the LeMay – America’s Car Museum has opened in downtown Tacoma, the two organizations have technically separated and each has its own website.

  Here is a link to the LeMay Family collection/Marymount website with all the particulars about the collection and the open house event. 


http://www.lemaymarymount.org/lemay-car-show.htm


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 26, 2012)

Any unofficial pics to upload?
Chris


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 26, 2012)

*Concours*

A big THANK YOU goes out to Phil Marshall ! Thanks for the 7 years of  Concours at  The Lemay car show .Here are a few pics from this years Concours ....Thanks Phil!


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yesterday was the first day that I was able to look at the entire LeMay Concours event in hindsight. I’m planning to post more about this year’s event and some of my thoughts about the full seven years of the event in the next couple of weeks. For now I just want to thank everyone that contributed to the event this year and in past years with a special note of thanks to CABE member Fltwd57 for coming the distance from southern California to show three of his incredible Murray-Ohio bikes this year. I also want to send a special thanks to Tacoma’s Skidkings and their president Gary Johnson. The bicycles they have shown over the years have provided a substantial portion of our field and the Trophy I received at the end of this years event came as a compete surprise and really means a lot to me.


  Thanks everyone,

  Phil


----------



## Boris (Aug 27, 2012)

A beautiful and well deserved trophy, Congratulations Phil! Skidkings Laboratories of Tacoma has done it again.


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks Dave, 

We all missed you guys up here! I was sorry to hear that after Brad, (the only Portland based CABER currently in possession of a valid out-of-state driver’s license) bailed on the expedition, the rest of your gang was unable to make good on the planned trip north for LeMay. It is especially heart-wrenching in light of the fact that I had heard that James down at Cal’s Car Corner Auto Rental and Shoe Repair Center had already jockeyed the Chevette off the back of the lot, gassed it up, and filled the tires to the pecuniary 78psi you had requested. 


  Good news though, I did hear that our Governor was considering signing a bill to allow Oregon residents to purchase a Washington State drivers license day-pass which would allow you guys to make it up to your annual swap meet on our side of the river. I just hope the bill goes into effect in time for the event. If I don’t see you there I’ll try to go the extra distance to drop down to your fine state to share a pitcher Saturday night.

Best,

Phil


----------



## Stony (Aug 27, 2012)

As a rookie to the bike collecting hobby, it was really cool  to see all of the vintage bikes at the LeMay show. Phil, Shaun and many of the other bike aficiandos were very forthcoming with information about all the bikes on display and I learned a few things (so now I am hopefully a milimeter above totally ingnorant when it comes to vintage bikes, lol).

Anyhow, had a great time and got to see some outstanding bikes. Also had time to tour both LeMay facilities and it was a bit overwelming . I would suggest a few hours just to get a taste of everything that's on display at both sites.


----------



## BWbiker (Aug 28, 2012)

*The only CABER with valid......*



RMS37 said:


> Thanks Dave,
> 
> We all missed you guys up here! I was sorry to hear that after Brad, (the only Portland based CABER currently in possession of a valid out-of-state driver’s license) bailed on the expedition, the rest off your gang was unable to make good on the planned trip north for LeMay. It is especially heart-wrenching in light of the fact that I had heard that James down at Cal’s Car Corner Auto Rental and Shoe Repair Center had already jockeyed the Chevette off the back of the lot, gassed it up, and filled the tires to the pecuniary 78psi you had requested.
> 
> ...




Nice to get credit where due...


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry to let the cat out of the bag Brad, I'm sure you are going to have to run a lottery for the available "seats" in your pickup bed for the 15th.


----------



## BWbiker (Aug 28, 2012)

*Lottery for a ride to the Iron Ranch....*



RMS37 said:


> Sorry to let the cat out of the bag Brad, I'm sure you are going to have to run a lottery for the available "seats" in your pickup bed for the 15th.



Between the camping gear, trailer load of parts, beer and food, I can only fit one rider!
It's gonna be a fun one, even if it rains. This year I'm coming prepared in case there is no food vendor again.
Last year coffee was non existant, not good! The Jr. Colson Commander is riding along.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 28, 2012)

*Le,ay*

Hey All, Lets throw this one out there ..How about A IMPROMTO DISPLAY of NOT FOR SALE  bicycles at the IRON RANCH.......HMMMM ...Just like the night before a big race........


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 29, 2012)

yes i like that..  a small show. that would be cool.


----------

